# Kannel Port



## dvdssali (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi all...
I have installed kannel sms gateway using the FreeBSD port. When I have the configuration fine that I was using on a Fedora system (which was working fine) and I have made the necessary modifications to cater for the new setup. When I try `/usr/local/etc/kannel status` it indicates that kannel is running.

My concern however is that all the ports are closed (13013, 13000, 13001). When I try to start the bearerbox without using the FreeBSD start script, I get the error 

```
Segmentation fault: 11  (core dumped) /usr/local/sbin/bearerbox /usr/local/etc/kannel.conf.
```

I will be glad to receive any help.........

Cheers


----------

